# help choosing graphics card



## Kal-El (Jul 6, 2007)

I am ordering a computer piece by piece and the only bit i'm stuck on is what graphics card to buy, i have a full hd 1080p so i want a graphics card with hdmi output and that can reach the same hd resolution as my screen, i had in mind the nvidia 9800 gtx but i think that only has dvi output and i've heard you lose some resolution when you use a dvi to hdmi converter, any thoughts on which graphics card i should choose that wouldnt break the bank. Thanks a lot


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

You loose no resolution when going from DVI to HDMI...it's a digital signal...so you either have a perfect picture or no picture at all. 

The 9800gtx will work...but it is hard to say if it is the right card for you. What are you using the computer for? Is this for gaming or for watching movies etc? Also, if your Mobo does not have a S/PDIF header, I would be looking for an ATI card, since they have onboard sound to pass through the HDMI connection (again, if that is needed). 

You should also remember that the 9800gtx is real long, so make sure it will fit in your case. 

If you aren't doing hardcore gaming, take a look at the 9600gt (can be found for ~120), and if you want better performance for a little more the 4850 (lowest i've seen is $150).


----------



## Kal-El (Jul 6, 2007)

i play command conquer online a lot which requires quite a bit if you want to run it at high res (which i do), i will be playing blu rays a lot, so hd video is a must and gaming is sort of a must as well. will this graphics card live upto the maximum resolution of my 1080p screen?


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

Yes, any 8600gt and up will pull that resolution. Computer monitors above 22" widescreen (1650x1050) have a higher resolution than 1080p, so cards can usually output easily to a monster 1080p screen. 

If your budget allows, look for a deal on the 4850 and be real happy (the price I referred to has expired, but keep looking, it'll pop back up).


----------



## Kal-El (Jul 6, 2007)

I've read that DisplayPort 1.1 is the best way to go, could somebody elaborate on that for me as to how it is better than dvi or hdmi.

DVI-I or DVi-D
What about overscanning issues,I've read that if a computer is used to feed the TV, upscale will occur in the computer display card. If the card is set to output 1920x1080p, that is what is sent to the HDTV HDMI port. The HDTV will receive 1920x1080 but then expand it ~5% to ~2016x1134 and then display the center 1920x1080 of that. This is called overscan. If you were sending a windows desktop as video, the lower menu and other edges will now be off screen.

Also would I be better with a dvi connection to my tv using a dvi to hdmi converter or would a direct hdmi connection be better, in this case i would need to choose a different graphics card.

And finally i have heard that using the vga pc in port of the tv is just as good as anything, all i need to do is ajust the resolution of the graphics card to 1080 and thats it, this sounds strange to me


----------

